# Obi's 2nd bday fun and Obi+Owen Pics!!!



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 2nd Birthday, Obi! This is my smiling, happy boy!









He brings SO much joy to our lives. He is an amazing maltese with his playful attitude and sweetness  I have met the most wonderful people through him and I'm forever grateful to Stacy for trusting him to our family  











Birthday Boy with his birthday toy and birthday Hawaiian shirt: (my FIL bought him a cake!)

















































Some pics of Obi and Owen together taken at random times:




























































(the blue neck wrap is the pressure dressing from Owen's blood draw for those who are wondering)


Bathtime!:









my maltese blanket/pillow:

















Owen is getting neutered, micro-chipped, and teeth extraction tomorrow! Good thoughts for this little knucklehead


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

***Videos***

1. Obi and Owen and their friend Penny playing








2. Obi practices his new trick- counting how many Maltese live in our home and how old he just turned!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Both boys are so adorable! I love Owens sweet little expression on his face. What a doll! Obi, handsome as always. I feel that way about my dogs too. Greatful and lucky to have them.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wait I'm counting 3 fluffs in that video, is there something you're not telling us? The pix are so cute!! There is just not a cuter maltese that Obi, I just wuvs him. The chest-hair-that-can't-be-contained is my favorite. 

Poor knucklehead! I hope everything goes smooth sailing for him tomorrow!! 

:wub: :wub: your boys!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Obi!

They're both so cute - lovely to see them playing 

Will be thinking of Owen tomorrow!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

okay just UPDATED the videos--- Hope that Both videos are showing now!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marisa, your boys are so precious!!! I love Obi's birthday pictures. Phoebe Trixibell got that same toy for her 2nd Birthday. Good luck to little Owen tomorrow. He'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Too cute!! Love the pictures the bath is great!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I love those babies of yours! They are beyond adorable. I bet they can be a handful lol  .


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Both boys are so adorable! I love Owens sweet little expression on his face. What a doll! Obi, handsome as always. I feel that way about my dogs too. Greatful and lucky to have them.


Pam, Owen personally thanks you for being his cheerleader  Can't wait to hang out soon at Nationals!



StevieB said:


> Wait I'm counting 3 fluffs in that video, is there something you're not telling us? The pix are so cute!! There is just not a cuter maltese that Obi, I just wuvs him. The chest-hair-that-can't-be-contained is my favorite.
> 
> Poor knucklehead! I hope everything goes smooth sailing for him tomorrow!!
> 
> :wub: :wub: your boys!!!


Celeta, did you notice the bed?! Obi thankfully shares it with his new lil bro :wub: the 3rd maltese is my friends' dog who we were dog-sitting. I know, FOR SURE, that 2 is my limit!



Orla said:


> Happy Birthday Obi!
> 
> They're both so cute - lovely to see them playing
> 
> Will be thinking of Owen tomorrow!


Thank you, Orla! Give Milo a hug from me!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Marisa, your boys are so precious!!! I love Obi's birthday pictures. Phoebe Trixibell got that same toy for her 2nd Birthday. Good luck to little Owen tomorrow. He'll be in my prayers.


Thanks, Robin  I bought that pink elephant almost a year ago to give to Obi this year! Hahaha! So excited to meet you at Nationals too 



Barb and the boys said:


> Too cute!! Love the pictures the bath is great!


Thanks, Barb  



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I love those babies of yours! They are beyond adorable. I bet they can be a handful lol  .


Bridget, you are RIGHT-- they can be a handful (or armful) for sure! Give Bella a kiss from me  hope all the house stuff goes super smoothly too for you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They are adorable! Obi is soooo cute in his Hawaiian shirt. And Owen is amazingly adorable too. I love them! And I love the trick!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

I love love LOVE Obi, and Owen together!!! Happy birthday to your special boy, Obi Wan Chenobi!!! Awwww, I hope those two precious boys are really having a blast! Obi is always soo handsome, fluffy, just full of life and joy........:wub::wub: seriously jealous of your wonderful boys!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Marissa, your Obi and Owen are beyond adorable!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> I love love LOVE Obi, and Owen together!!! Happy birthday to your special boy, Obi Wan Chenobi!!! Awwww, I hope those two precious boys are really having a blast! Obi is always soo handsome, fluffy, just full of life and joy........:wub::wub: seriously jealous of your wonderful boys!


I have much to say, but first I can't just pass this up...Obi and Owen are as cute, beautiful, smart and wonderful as any two fluffs could be...BUT, Candice, you have no reason to be jealous. Ein and Ami are totally cute, beautiful, smart and wonderful as well.

I'll be back.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Obi is just so darn cute and always looks so happy!!! Looks like he had a grand birthday! Love the cake and Hawaiian shirt!!!! Sending good thoughts and prayers to Owen! He is a little doll!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Obi Wan. It was Obi's birthday, but his aunties got a fabulous gift from him. Precious pictures. Those boys just make me feel all mushy all over. I enjoyed every picture, but the one in the bathtub made me howl. 
I just love those boys....OMG, I'm going to meet them in person soon...yipee.
Are you bringing both boys to Orlando, Marisa?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Celeta, did you notice the bed?! Obi thankfully shares it with his new lil bro :wub: the 3rd maltese is my friends' dog who we were dog-sitting. I know, FOR SURE, that 2 is my limit!


Of course! My favorite! I'm donating a couple to nationals so you'll have to look out for them, if they end up in the auction talk them up for some bids!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Owen and such a smiling face. Love the ringing of the bell.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The pics and videos were wonderful!! Watching all three play, I felt that I was ALMOST at my house!! LOL Obi looks like the happiest fluff that I've ever seen , Little Owen is adorable! I'll be praying for Owen , that all goes well! Oh I loved them in the tub! That's what Mom's do.. .. Throw as many kids in the tub that will fit! Saves on water , and get the bath done and over with, in one step!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Soooo cute!!! That chest hair is a force to be reckoned with, for sure! Happy birthday sweet boy!

owen is just too cute for words - can't wait to meet him soon!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I loved the pictures and I loved the video and I absolutely adore Obi and Owen. You sure got two of the cutest fluffs on the planet.:wub:


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

I love this!!! Collage


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I have much to say, but first I can't just pass this up...Obi and Owen are as cute, beautiful, smart and wonderful as any two fluffs could be...BUT, Candice, you have no reason to be jealous. Ein and Ami are totally cute, beautiful, smart and wonderful as well.
> 
> I'll be back.


*kekeke* thank you Sylvia, you are soo sweet!:wub: I forget I got two puppies.. hehehe

I do think Ein will have a blast if he ever met with Obi and Owen, because Ein always tower over my other two, and he def dont get to play rough and tumble with the girls


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Those pictures and videos were AWESOME!!! I love Obi so much, even though I have never met him I feel like I know him with your videos. Owen looks like he is having a blast with his new family. Obi you have a great Birthday and give your family lots of kisses you cute boy!!!! I wish I was going to Nationals so I can give you both Kisses!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Love love love.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisa, what great pics of the boys. Obi is sure special and smart and they are both so handsome. Prayers for Owen tomorrow on his day at the vet. Please don't stop posting pics and videos....they are great!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Owen!! I bet they took a long nap after all the running around.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't decide which picture is my favorite, the bath one is HI-STARE-I-CAL!!! Are you bringing both boys to Nationals?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love all the photos, especially the bath one! How old is Owen?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Love the pictures and videos. How do you keep them in the tub like that. If I let go of Pipper, he tries jumping out which results in me getting soaked. Good luck with Owen's neuter.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my starzzzz!!! How utterly adorable!!! Marisa I just love your little family. :wub: And oh my goodness I love Obi's new trick. Would you mind if I shared it at some point in time on my store's FB page?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwww!! Obi & Owen already look like the best of friends! Love them! They are the cutest:wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I missed this. Happy late birthday Obi. How did Owen do today with his surgery?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Obi!!! Owen is just a little cutie and it looks like Obi and his new brother are getting along wonderfully, btw how did Owen do today?


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Your boys are so sweet!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

They are to pretty to be boys!!! I love me some Obi!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy belated birthday, Obi!!! Love the pictures and videos of your beautiful babies!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> They are adorable! Obi is soooo cute in his Hawaiian shirt. And Owen is amazingly adorable too. I love them! And I love the trick!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Aastha! I promise that is the ONLY hat we have for Obi! LOL 



Curious_Ein said:


> I love love LOVE Obi, and Owen together!!! Happy birthday to your special boy, Obi Wan Chenobi!!! Awwww, I hope those two precious boys are really having a blast! Obi is always soo handsome, fluffy, just full of life and joy........:wub::wub: seriously jealous of your wonderful boys!


Candice, you crack me up! You not only have 2 but THREE absolute cuties in your house :wub: I wish you lived closer so O&O can wrestle with Ein 



Maisie and Me said:


> Marisa, your Obi and Owen are beyond adorable!!!!:wub::wub:


Thank you! they are a handful but so much fun!



Sylie said:


> I have much to say, but first I can't just pass this up...Obi and Owen are as cute, beautiful, smart and wonderful as any two fluffs could be...BUT, Candice, you have no reason to be jealous. Ein and Ami are totally cute, beautiful, smart and wonderful as well.
> 
> I'll be back.


Couldn't agree more, Sylie! :HistericalSmiley:



babycake7 said:


> Obi is just so darn cute and always looks so happy!!! Looks like he had a grand birthday! Love the cake and Hawaiian shirt!!!! Sending good thoughts and prayers to Owen! He is a little doll!


Thanks, Hope! Your good thoughts and prayers are very much appreciated 



Sylie said:


> Happy birthday Obi Wan. It was Obi's birthday, but his aunties got a fabulous gift from him. Precious pictures. Those boys just make me feel all mushy all over. I enjoyed every picture, but the one in the bathtub made me howl.
> I just love those boys....OMG, I'm going to meet them in person soon...yipee.
> Are you bringing both boys to Orlando, Marisa?


Thanks, Sylvia   I forced my husband to grab the camera for their first bath together! I am bringing Obi to orlando and Owen will be keeping my husband company at home. Excited to meet you finally!



StevieB said:


> Of course! My favorite! I'm donating a couple to nationals so you'll have to look out for them, if they end up in the auction talk them up for some bids!


YAY! I absolutely love the bed you made! (i love it even more than the Molly Mutts because the shape fits two standard pillows perfectly!). You are wildly talented. kiss fluffy Steve for me, please! :wub: 



mdbflorida said:


> Happy Birthday Owen and such a smiling face. Love the ringing of the bell.


Thank you! :thumbsup:



Furbabies mom said:


> The pics and videos were wonderful!! Watching all three play, I felt that I was ALMOST at my house!! LOL Obi looks like the happiest fluff that I've ever seen , Little Owen is adorable! I'll be praying for Owen , that all goes well! Oh I loved them in the tub! That's what Mom's do.. .. Throw as many kids in the tub that will fit! Saves on water , and get the bath done and over with, in one step!!!


hahaha, Debbie- i KNOW that 2 is my absolute limit!!!! i felt disoriented with 3 at my house!!! It was definitely not too difficult bathing two together (with the help of my husband drying).


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Soooo cute!!! That chest hair is a force to be reckoned with, for sure! Happy birthday sweet boy!
> 
> owen is just too cute for words - can't wait to meet him soon!


Stacy, I can't wait for you to meet Owen! You're responsible for getting him to us in the first place! :thumbsup::aktion033: Obi is going to be so excited to see you (and Marina especially!) at Nationals 



lynda said:


> I loved the pictures and I loved the video and I absolutely adore Obi and Owen. You sure got two of the cutest fluffs on the planet.:wub:


Thanks, Lynda! I must say that your FOUR are among the list of cutest fluffs on the planet! 



4everjack said:


> I love this!!! Collage


Thanks, Landa 



dntdelay said:


> Those pictures and videos were AWESOME!!! I love Obi so much, even though I have never met him I feel like I know him with your videos. Owen looks like he is having a blast with his new family. Obi you have a great Birthday and give your family lots of kisses you cute boy!!!! I wish I was going to Nationals so I can give you both Kisses!!! :wub::wub:


Thanks!!! I told you that I'd post and I did! hehehe... I wish you were coming to Nationals too! Obi sends you a BIG kiss! :wub:



Dominic said:


> Love love love.


Thanks, Beatriz :wub: you know that I adore dom and Benjamin! can't wait to meet you 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisa, what great pics of the boys. Obi is sure special and smart and they are both so handsome. Prayers for Owen tomorrow on his day at the vet. Please don't stop posting pics and videos....they are great!


Thank you, Barbara! I've been busy/lazy to post so it makes me motivated with your encouragement ;-P your pic was lovely in the other thread, btw! YOU should post more pics of you and sweet Zoe!



cyndrae said:


> Happy Birthday Owen!! I bet they took a long nap after all the running around.


Thanks, Cindy! They TOTALLY nap so well after playing hard. Thank you for all your tips and advice and encouragement. give the girls a kiss from me!



LuvMyBoys said:


> I can't decide which picture is my favorite, the bath one is HI-STARE-I-CAL!!! Are you bringing both boys to Nationals?


Laura, I couldn't resist the bath pic!!! I am bringing Obi to Florida but Owen will stay home with his dad


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

sherry said:


> I love all the photos, especially the bath one! How old is Owen?


Thank you, Sherry  Owen just turned 6 months old 



pippersmom said:


> Love the pictures and videos. How do you keep them in the tub like that. If I let go of Pipper, he tries jumping out which results in me getting soaked. Good luck with Owen's neuter.


Thanks, Kathy! I just distract them from jumping out  I get more soaked if I bathe Obi in the sink~!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my starzzzz!!! How utterly adorable!!! Marisa I just love your little family. :wub: And oh my goodness I love Obi's new trick. Would you mind if I shared it at some point in time on my store's FB page?


Thanks, Crystal!!! I would be HONORED if you posted any of Obi's videos on your FB store page! :thumbsup: There is a link in my sig to all of his videos too  



Fluffdoll said:


> Awwww!! Obi & Owen already look like the best of friends! Love them! They are the cutest:wub:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Marisol  They are definitely more fond of each other now than the first few days- they had me worrying! 



Mindy's Mom said:


> Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing





TLR said:


> I missed this. Happy late birthday Obi. How did Owen do today with his surgery?


Tracey, Obi says thank you for the birthday wishes  Owen did well (thank God!). I hope you are feeling stronger each day :hugging:



mysugarbears said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Obi!!! Owen is just a little cutie and it looks like Obi and his new brother are getting along wonderfully, btw how did Owen do today?


Thanks, Debbie! they are getting along great now  *whew* Owen is feeling well and recuperating!



Betty Johnson said:


> Your boys are so sweet!


Thank you for your kind words!



Mia'sMom said:


> They are to pretty to be boys!!! I love me some Obi!


Hahah, maybe they are just pretty boys? LOL!



donnad said:


> Happy belated birthday, Obi!!! Love the pictures and videos of your beautiful babies!


Thank you, Donna! :thumbsup: Obi and Owen send you a kiss


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I loved seeing your guys together. Owen reminds me of Lisi at that age in terms of looks! Sorry I missed the birthday greetings! Happy late B-day special boy!
It is fun when they really learn to love each other but at first it can be hard! I am so glad you kept Owen!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I loved seeing your guys together. Owen reminds me of Lisi at that age in terms of looks! Sorry I missed the birthday greetings! Happy late B-day special boy!
> It is fun when they really learn to love each other but at first it can be hard! I am so glad you kept Owen!!!!!


Thanks, Sandi! Lisi is so adorable~! I'm happy to hear that Owen reminds you of her (but a MUCH quieter version) LOL :HistericalSmiley: I was really doubting whether Obi and Owen would get along in the beginning, but it has worked out so well now  okay.... please, rest up!!!


----------

